# How long can a dog born with hip dysplasia live?



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

What is the life span of a dog that was born with hip dysplasia?


----------



## Ally-cat (May 16, 2010)

You cannot give a predicted life span for a dog with hip dysplasia because it depends on a lot of factors - eg. Financial - of course dogs with this disease would benefit from hip replacement but this is out of question for a lot of people due to cost. Also the cost of medications - such as cartrophen/pentosan injections, anti-inflammatories - dogs that are on these meds - would generally enjoy a better quality and also quantity of life. It also depends on the severity of the dysplasia, if the dog is kept lean instead of overweight etc - they would be expected to hopefully lead a longer life.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Alley cat is right, there are a lot of factors involved. 
They live until they are suffering too much and the owners decide to send them to the bridge. My friends have a GSD with grade three HD, they decided against surgery but have him on very good pain management, exercise him well, properly and regularly and he is a very happy dog. He's now 6. He likely will not go as long as a perfect physical specimen may and they accept that, but he's doing very well.


----------

